# XSLT & Saxon



## Wurzelseppi (9. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe hier ein XSLT Sheet und ein XML File als Inputsourcen, und ein schon vorhandenes ANT Script, welches das ganze zu einem anderen XML File transformiert.

Nun bin ich gerade dabei, das ganze von ANT auf JAVA umzuprogramieren und komm hier nicht weiter.

Benutzt wird JDK1.3.1.

Ich weis schon gar nicht wie ich anfangen soll.

Welchen jars brauche ich, mit was fange ich an? Kann mir jemand vielleicht ein wenig Schützenhilfeg geben ?


Vielen Dank im voraus.

Gruß,


Wurzelseppi


----------



## Thomas Darimont (9. Mai 2005)

Hallo!

Wie wär's denn damit?
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials163666.html

Gruß Tom


----------



## Stephan041082 (30. März 2009)

Der Thread ist zwar schon ein bißchen alt, aber ich versuche es trotzdem.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit über Java den aktuellen Status eines SAXON transformation bekommen?

Also so in der Art:

```
TransformerFactoryImpl tFact = TRansformerFactoryImpl();
Transformer transformer;
transformer = tFact.newTransformer(xsltFile);

Outpustream os = new FileOutputStream(newXMLFile);
StreamResult rs = new StreamResult(os);

transformer.transform(xmlSource, sr);

//und jetzt möchte ich den Status der Transformation....
//so in der art von
System.out(transformer.getTransformationResult());
```

//und raus kommen soll dann OK oder in BEARBEITUNG oder FAIL

Weiß jemand rat?


----------

